# potential charity event



## ryan-c (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi all, was thinking of tryin to set up a charity event in the Tyrone area for the children's hospital in Belfast as I had a wee brother that passed away shortly after birth and the hospital had helped us out but back to the event. Ideally like I said it wuld have to be in the Tyrone area or even Armagh area Bt cant think of no yards big enough lol any help much appreciated thanks all.:driver:


----------



## ryan-c (Mar 26, 2016)

Any ideas appreciated guys.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your brother. 

Don't take this wrong way, but on every internet site there's people wanting to set up charity events for one thing on another. 

It's excessive. 

The other thing that keeps cropping up is most of the people trying to start these events is new members to forums. We don't even know you over the internet. 

You joined last month and your first post was about this subject. You've made little effort to join in and now posting again about the same subject.

It's best to raise funds through people who feel touched by a situation. 

I've seen too many people try dodgy things over the internet and every unknown person instantly has doubt in my opinion.


----------



## ryan-c (Mar 26, 2016)

I can understand where ur comin from but I jst wanted to do something in his memory an there's NT as much car shows in ni so thought it wuld be a good idea that's all ..


----------

